# Allen wrench size for hipshot 8 saddles on intrepid pro?



## geofreesun (Oct 14, 2010)

anybody know what allen wrench i need? those on the hipshot is smaller than those on my septor agile 8 bridge.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 14, 2010)

man i cant tell you the exact size but i can tell you that you probably will only be able to find something that small if you go to your local hardware store and ask for a watchmakers repair kit, or some sort of tool kit for working on small electronics. thats finally what i had to do, and it actually didnt cost that much. plus i got more small flatheads and phlips heads which i dont think you can ever have enough of. just look in the package to make sure its got small allen attatchments before you buy it. though hardware stores are usually pretty good about returns if you buy something and it turns out to be the wrong tool.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 14, 2010)

You could go to Hipshot's website and send them a question. They respond fairly quick.


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 14, 2010)

kurt replied me, he says it should be a 2mm allen wrench. however doesn't the size mean "distance between 2 opposite sides on the hexagon"? if so, the distance seen on the hipshot is way less than 1mm...i am guessing i need a .7mm allen here...anyone has any idea?


----------



## Kavnar (Oct 14, 2010)

It's so small it'd be hard to say. I think mine was a 0.7mm. Nothing near 2mm. But yeah, you could probably ask at the hipshot website. Good luck.


----------



## Purist (Oct 25, 2010)

Just tried a 2mm, to big. Can anyone else confirm its size? is it really 0.7mm?


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 25, 2010)

hey man, i bought a set from home depot and the smallest one in it works just fine. i think it's a 0.05, SAE system (not metric). 2mm is not even close /....kurt doesn't know his product..




Purist said:


> Just tried a 2mm, to big. Can anyone else confirm its size? is it really 0.7mm?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 25, 2010)

kurt answered for the screws on the bridge he put on the guitar and not for hipshot.


----------



## geofreesun (Oct 25, 2010)

i did ask him about adjusting the saddle height, so...whatever...but the 0.05 size works. /thread


SYLrules88 said:


> kurt answered for the screws on the bridge he put on the guitar and not for hipshot.


----------



## AntiTankDog (Oct 28, 2010)

I just so happened to have the wrench stting in front of me, and my calipers handy.

it's .057" or 1.4478 mm.


----------

